# Post your DXDiag results



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2019)

list which version of windows you are running, make sure you click the tab of your graphics card, you can include igp too.
looking for direct3d versions and wddm versions and shader model

use GPU-Z 2.50.0+ and show advanced, DirectX 12 option and post the screenshot.
prefer you use windows 11 with latest patches and the latest drivers it will show the maximum support these cards have
you can post the DXDiag log file too, easier if you don't want to take screenshots

Example of the optimal thread:








						Post your DXDiag results
					

Windows 10 1903 with recent Nvidia drivers, and cumulative update.




					www.techpowerup.com
				





Windows 10 update 1903:


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2019)

My laptop, on 1903.





EDIT: specifically, this is the lower wattage MX150 the 15w variant.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 29, 2019)

What good it serves?
Windows 10 x64, 1809.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> What good it serves?
> 
> View attachment 119757


im making a nvidia graphics IP update to show which version of WDDM these cards have and the directx version, i found out today all G80 to GT21x chips are 11.1 (10_0), im doing this for amd and nvidia to complete the gpudb and thread with this new info.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 29, 2019)

Win 7 SP1 build 7601



work pc, will post my other cards later.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 29, 2019)

Isn't this list correct?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Isn't this list correct?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units


no its very outdated, plus i searched WDDM it increases with each windows update sometimes, however some generations stop and i want to find out which version they stopped at for example 

Edit:
G70 is WDDM 1.0 and Direct3D 9Ex (9_3)
R600 is WDDM 1.1 and Direct3D 10.0 (10_0)
G80 is WDDM 1.2 and Direct3D 11.1 (10_0)
GF100 is WDDM 2.3 and Direct3D 12.0 (11_0)
this info is very important for my project, also those 4 chips were tested in windows 10 update 1809, so these are the max they will ever be. (WDDM 2.5 is latest)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2019)

*Desktop:*

Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 17763) (17763.rs5_release.180914-1434)
DirectX Version: DirectX 12
Card name: Radeon RX 590 Series
Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x67DF)
DDI Version: 12
Feature Levels: 12_0,11_1,11_0,10_1,10_0,9_3,9_2,9_1
Driver Model: WDDM 2.5


*Server:*
Drivers on this machine haven't been updated since 8/4/2015...

Operating System: Windows Server 2012 R2 Essentials 64-bit (6.3, Build 9600) (9600.winblue_ltsb_escrow.190305-1818)
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
Card name: AMD Radeon HD 5570
Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x68D9)
DDI Version: 11
Feature Levels: 11.0,10.1,10.0,9.3,9.2,9.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.3


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> *Desktop:*
> 
> Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 17763) (17763.rs5_release.180914-1434)
> DirectX Version: DirectX 12
> ...


if you have a HD 3870, 4000 Series, 5000 series use windows 10 1809 and get a pic xD


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 29, 2019)

For finding the Windows version, it's easier to just type in the search field  (next to the start logo) *winver* and then click (or hit Enter) to run the command.




 in the search box


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2019)

Windows 10 pro Ver 1809


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Windows 10 Pro 1809:







SoNic67 said:


> For finding the Windows version, it's easier to just type in the search field  (next to the start logo) *winver* and then click (or hit Enter) to run the command.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119778 in the search box



In the later versions you can also just right click on the start button and go to "System", the version will be listed there.  Not sure in what version they started listing it there though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> For finding the Windows version, it's easier to just type in the search field  (next to the start logo) *winver* and then click (or hit Enter) to run the command.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119778 in the search box



Can you not just give him what he asked for?


----------



## Lorec (Mar 29, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Can you not just give him what he asked for?


Didn't he just make it easier for others to find out their win version?  I mean finding windows version is not that self explanatory. 
I didn't know that btw, I've learned something today lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I mean finding windows version is not that self explanatory.



I know it has been listed in system properties for several versions now, so pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 29, 2019)

1803


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2019)

Here you go. Laptop..

For Windows versions... hit start, type 'winver', hit enter.
_Just noticed @SoNic67 already said this _


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 29, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Can you not just give him what he asked for?


I did, right after your first post here. Am I allowed to be curios though?


newtekie1 said:


> In the later versions you can also just right click on the start button and go to "System", the version will be listed there.  Not sure in what version they started listing it there though.





newtekie1 said:


> I know it has been listed in system properties for several versions now, so pretty self explanatory.


A lot of people think that Windows version is still in the System Properties. Well, for non-insider versions... it is not. That's why I posted the winver tip.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> I did, right after your first post here. Am I allowed to be curios though?
> 
> 
> A lot of people think that Windows version is still in the System Properties. Well, for non-insider versions... it is not. That's why I posted the winver tip.
> ...



Curious is one looks like your just trying to argue to me. Maybe I’m just reading it wrong.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Curious is one looks like your just trying to argue to me. Maybe I’m just reading it wrong.



I'd say you were... not seeing how anyone is arguing, just being helpful.


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 29, 2019)

Win 10 Pro 1703


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 29, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> I did, right after your first post here. Am I allowed to be curios though?
> 
> 
> A lot of people think that Windows version is still in the System Properties. Well, for non-insider versions... it is not. That's why I posted the winver tip.
> ...


I was gonna ask why people don’t just go to the control panel. It’s right there like you just posted.  At least that’s where I think I just verified last month when I upgraded finally to 1803.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> A lot of people think that Windows version is still in the System Properties. Well, for non-insider versions... it is not. That's why I posted the winver tip.



Get with the times old man!  That isn't the system properties anymore. As I said, it's super easy to get to system properties that shows the version with no need to type anything, it's literally 2 clicks:


----------



## R00kie (Mar 29, 2019)

subbing, to remind myself to get the HD4850 out of the box


----------



## Countryside (Mar 29, 2019)

Windows 10 1809


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 29, 2019)

Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 17134) (17134.rs4_release.180410-1804)






gdallsk said:


> subbing, to remind myself to get the HD4850 out of the box



Do you mean one of these?


----------



## R00kie (Mar 29, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 17134) (17134.rs4_release.180410-1804)
> Do you mean one of these?
> 
> View attachment 119798


yis


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2019)

Maybe this might clear a few members up - How to run Dxdiag

I'm using my work laptop at the moment which is a Windows 7 OS, I'll get home to my Windows 10 PC tonight and put some results up


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 29, 2019)

phill said:


> Maybe this might clear a few members up - How to run Dxdiag
> 
> I'm using my work laptop at the moment which is a Windows 7 OS, I'll get home to my Windows 10 PC tonight and put some results up


Useful for the younguns that don’t remember the days it was a frequently run tool for one reason or another!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Useful for the younguns that don’t remember the days it was a frequently run tool for one reason or another!



I sometimes have good ideas, not often but sometimes


----------



## Countryside (Mar 29, 2019)

phill said:


> Maybe this might clear a few members up - How to run Dxdiag
> 
> I'm using my work laptop at the moment which is a Windows 7 OS, I'll get home to my Windows 10 PC tonight and put some results up


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2019)

That works too   One of the 4 ways to bring it up


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 29, 2019)

------------------
System Information
------------------
      Time of this report: 3/29/2019, 09:55:23
         Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 17763) (17763.rs5_release.180914-1434)


```
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
           Card name: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060
        Manufacturer: NVIDIA
           Chip type: GeForce RTX 2060
            DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Type: Full Device (POST)
          Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1F08&SUBSYS_37521462&REV_A1
       Device Status: 0180200A [DN_DRIVER_LOADED|DN_STARTED|DN_DISABLEABLE|DN_NT_ENUMERATOR|DN_NT_DRIVER]
 Device Problem Code: No Problem
 Driver Problem Code: Unknown
      Display Memory: 14148 MB
    Dedicated Memory: 5980 MB
       Shared Memory: 8168 MB
        Current Mode: 2560 x 1440 (32 bit) (75Hz)
         HDR Support: Not Supported
    Display Topology: Internal
 Display Color Space: DXGI_COLOR_SPACE_RGB_FULL_G22_NONE_P709
     Color Primaries: Red(0.662109,0.328125), Green(0.275391,0.592773), Blue(0.134766,0.124023), White Point(0.297852,0.363281)
   Display Luminance: Min Luminance = 0.500000, Max Luminance = 270.000000, MaxFullFrameLuminance = 270.000000
        Monitor Name: CH71_C27H71xQE (HDMI)
       Monitor Model: C27H71x
          Monitor Id: SAM0DD3
         Native Mode: 2560 x 1440(p) (74.998Hz)
         Output Type: HDMI
Monitor Capabilities: HDR Not Supported
Display Pixel Format: DISPLAYCONFIG_PIXELFORMAT_32BPP
      Advanced Color: Not Supported
         Driver Name: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_c5dc31c3a136544a\nvldumdx.dll,C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_c5dc31c3a136544a\nvldumdx.dll,C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_c5dc31c3a136544a\nvldumdx.dll,C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_c5dc31c3a136544a\nvldumdx.dll
 Driver File Version: 25.21.0014.1967 (English)
      Driver Version: 25.21.14.1967
         DDI Version: 12
      Feature Levels: 12_1,12_0,11_1,11_0,10_1,10_0,9_3,9_2,9_1
        Driver Model: WDDM 2.5
 Graphics Preemption: Pixel
  Compute Preemption: Dispatch
            Miracast: Not Supported
 Hybrid Graphics GPU: Not Supported
      Power P-states: Not Supported
      Virtualization: Paravirtualization
          Block List: No Blocks
  Catalog Attributes: Universal:False Declarative:False
   Driver Attributes: Final Retail
    Driver Date/Size: 3/16/2019 4:00:00 PM, 957104 bytes
         WHQL Logo'd: Yes
     WHQL Date Stamp: Unknown
   Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5C48-11CF-7D70-5C171BC2D435}
           Vendor ID: 0x10DE
           Device ID: 0x1F08
           SubSys ID: 0x37521462
         Revision ID: 0x00A1
  Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:0f066de317b83370:Section002:25.21.14.1967:pci\ven_10de&dev_1f08
      Rank Of Driver: 00D12001
```


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 29, 2019)

Windows 10 1809 (OS Build 17763.379), RX Vega 64




Windows 7 (Build 7601: Service Pack 1), HD 4650 AGP 1GB


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 29, 2019)

Main PC: Windows 10 Pro x64 1809 (build 17763.379), Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1070





Main Laptop: Windows 10 Pro x64 1803 (build 17134.523), Intel HD 530 and NVIDIA GTX 1050 Ti 4GB





Early high school laptop: Windows 10 Home x64 1809 (build 17763.316), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 29, 2019)

G71 :



G80 :



GT 240 GDDR5 :



GT 440 GDDR5 :



X1900 XTX :



HD 2900 XT :



HD 3870 x2 :



HD 5870 :



HD 6970 :



Fury X :


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 29, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> G71 :
> View attachment 119829
> G80 :
> View attachment 119820
> ...


G80 being 11.1 (10_0) is a new thing for me and the reason i started this thread, because HD 2000 to 4000 is still 10.0 / 10.1 (10_0 / 10_1) huge difference in what wikipedia tells you.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 29, 2019)

Tried to get a Dxdiag screenshot for a Geforce GTS 250 but DVI doesn't like 2560x1440 it seems unless the refresh rate at 75 was the problem.


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 29, 2019)

60Hz ?


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 29, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> 60Hz ?


Might work, I'll have to try when I'm not running short on time.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 29, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Get with the times old man!  That isn't the system properties anymore. As I said, it's super easy to get to system properties that shows the version with no need to type anything, it's literally 2 clicks:
> 
> View attachment 119795



Well, when I was clicking on that, this is what I saw:





To me that was a bunch of uselsss info. I never noticed the VERY thin line on the right edge of that window (not even captured here, line appears only when mouse hovers over), and never tried to scroll down. Since "winver" works since... forever, I didn't bother.
Thanks for pointing that there was something else there.
Windows design goes down the drain, inconsistent IMO.


----------



## kastriot (Mar 29, 2019)

Here you go:


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 29, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> I never noticed the VERY thin line on the right edge of that window (not even captured here, line appears only when mouse hovers over),


That's the scroll bar, you can tell Windows to stop hiding the scroll bar.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 29, 2019)

Windows 10 build 18865 (insider skip-ahead)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## bbmarley (Mar 30, 2019)

Here


----------



## Fizban (Mar 30, 2019)

Windows 10 Version 1903 Build 18362.1


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 30, 2019)

Laptop Dell Inspiron N5030 
Win 7 Home Edition Premium Ver. : 6.1 #7601 Service Pack 1


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 30, 2019)

Any reason for not using GPU-Z? Found this thread from last year, and I remember seeing GPU-Z reports the WDDM version. Is this for the DirectX feature level supported? 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wddm-version.243784/


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 30, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Any reason for not using GPU-Z? Found this thread from last year, and I remember seeing GPU-Z reports the WDDM version. Is this for the DirectX feature level supported?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wddm-version.243784/


Dxdiag shows more in 1 tab and is official that's pretty much why.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 30, 2019)

I have a laptop with both integrated and discrete graphics card. 
Been trying since yesterday to make dxdiag show both results for both cards, so far no googled fix work have worked.
Anyone know anything?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2019)

W10 Pro 1803 , I'm updating now


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 30, 2019)

Here it is as you requested, good sir.

Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 17763) (17763.rs5_release.180914-1434)





```
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
           Card name: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
        Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
           Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x679A)
            DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Type: Full Device (POST)
          Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_A003174B&REV_00
       Device Status: 0180200A [DN_DRIVER_LOADED|DN_STARTED|DN_DISABLEABLE|DN_NT_ENUMERATOR|DN_NT_DRIVER]
Device Problem Code: No Problem
Driver Problem Code: Unknown
      Display Memory: 11218 MB
    Dedicated Memory: 3052 MB
       Shared Memory: 8166 MB
         Driver Name: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0340461.inf_amd64_c6db5d91b1f3fdf9\B340443\aticfx64.dll,C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0340461.inf_amd64_c6db5d91b1f3fdf9\B340443\aticfx64.dll,C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0340461.inf_amd64_c6db5d91b1f3fdf9\B340443\aticfx64.dll,C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0340461.inf_amd64_c6db5d91b1f3fdf9\B340443\amdxc64.dll
Driver File Version: 25.20.15027.9004 (English)
      Driver Version: 25.20.15027.9004
         DDI Version: 12
      Feature Levels: 11_1,11_0,10_1,10_0,9_3,9_2,9_1
        Driver Model: WDDM 2.5
Graphics Preemption: DMA
  Compute Preemption: DMA
            Miracast: Not Supported
Hybrid Graphics GPU: Not Supported
      Power P-states: Not Supported
      Virtualization: Paravirtualization
          Block List: GPU_PV_HIGH_SECURITY
  Catalog Attributes: Universal:False Declarative:False
   Driver Attributes: Final Retail
    Driver Date/Size: 3/17/2019 4:00:00 PM, 1959312 bytes
         WHQL Logo'd: Yes
     WHQL Date Stamp: Unknown
   Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-24DA-11CF-D757-B0BABBC2D435}
           Vendor ID: 0x1002
           Device ID: 0x679A
           SubSys ID: 0xA003174B
         Revision ID: 0x0000
  Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:cb0ae414689f6190:ati2mtag_R575:25.20.15027.9004:PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_A003174B
      Rank Of Driver: 00CF0001
```
Sapphire Dual-X R9 280 OC with Boost
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/sapphire-dual-x-r9-280-oc-with-boost.b2845


----------



## Fizban (Mar 31, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I have a laptop with both integrated and discrete graphics card.
> Been trying since yesterday to make dxdiag show both results for both cards, so far no googled fix work have worked.
> Anyone know anything?



It should show both, just not in the same tab.

Example:





Display 2 tab shows my GTX 1060 Max-Q, Display 1 shows the Intel UHD 630.


----------



## Countryside (Apr 2, 2019)

Windows 10 1809


----------



## Lorec (Apr 2, 2019)

Fizban said:


> It should show both, just not in the same tab.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


It shows only one tab thought. I installed latest drivers for my dedicated too.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 5, 2019)

Updated: added GTX295, 970 and 1080


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 29, 2019)

looking for windows 10 1903 users only with latest nvidia drivers 430 and gpuz 2.19.0 to show wddm version and in gpuz advanced options under directx 12 to show which shader model version it is.


----------



## nico_80) (Apr 29, 2019)

win10 but still on 1809 I rebooted to get rid of store mi and install primo cache had wddm 2.6 a while back did not support dxr it did not in games only tests anyways thought I had to say it.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## nico_80) (Apr 29, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> View attachment 121987


ok now I see it now cool 1903 supports this.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 29, 2019)

this is great information and helps the gpudb. i could benefit from anyone who has latest amd driver with any GCN 2.0 to 5.0 gpu must have windows 10 version 1903 though. its the only way to see the max support from these cards.

requires dxdiag and gpuz 2.19.0  advanced options under directx 12 to show which shader model version it is. (screenshots)

also any maxwell gpu needed


----------



## R00kie (Apr 29, 2019)

I'll upload my 970 when I get home.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 29, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> I'll upload my 970 when I get home.


looking forward to it 

updated main post with better images


----------



## R00kie (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## mapnam charun (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 30, 2019)

mapnam charun said:


> View attachment 122016View attachment 122017


You should update windows to 1903 and use gpuz and dxdiag


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 30, 2019)

Windows Insider Preview build 18885. RX 580 8 GB. Adrenalin 19.4.3. Not much change, I'm mostly surprised by DxDiag telling me I'm using 7.5 GB of a pagefile that doesn't exist.

 WDDM 2.5 seems to be the limit, at least for now...

The new GPU-Z version however reports Shader Model 6.3, instead of 5.1. Not sure if that's to be expected.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 30, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> Windows Insider Preview build 18885. RX 580 8 GB. Adrenalin 19.4.3. Not much change, I'm mostly surprised by DxDiag telling me I'm using 7.5 GB of a pagefile that doesn't exist.
> 
> WDDM 2.5 seems to be the limit, at least for now...
> 
> ...


yeah gpuz starting at 2.19 shows correct SM before it was incorrect


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 30, 2019)

Would some intel Integrated chips new and old be handy to you?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 30, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Would some intel Integrated chips new and old be handy to you?


Yes very, most laptops refuse to update properly but all are important for gpudb


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 30, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Yes very, most laptops refuse to update properly but all are important for gpudb



Great, I have a bundle!  Will try and get them tonight.


----------



## nico_80) (Apr 30, 2019)

win 10 1903


----------



## MojArch (May 15, 2019)

Hi
It is my HP Pavilion DV6-6199 ee laptop and there is a few issue i'll open a thread about the issue(i hope even with issue the data be useful)




This is the Intel HD Graphics 3000





surprisingly the Radeon HD 6770M wont even come up in Dxdiag!


----------



## biffzinker (May 15, 2019)

Windows 10 1903 with recent Nvidia drivers, and cumulative update.


----------



## Enterprise24 (May 23, 2019)

Windows 10 1607 14393.2214 + Nvidia 430.64


----------



## MrGenius (May 24, 2019)

1903 + RX Vega 64




7 SP1 + HD 3850 AGP


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 27, 2019)

anyone with a hd 7970 and any GCN 2 to 4 (polaris) please run dxdiag and gpuz under the directx 12 tab with update 1903


----------



## windwhirl (May 27, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> anyone with a hd 7970 and any GCN 2 to 4 (polaris) please run dxdiag and gpuz under the directx 12 tab with update 1903



Got a R7 260X somewhere around. Give me a couple hours to finish with some F@H work and then I'll check that card.

EDIT: Besides, I kinda want to try folding with both cards at the same time and see how it goes. Nope. Not possible. Not enough space on motherboard.

EDIT2: Well, here it is. I also checked DxDiag after swapping the card, and it reported WDDM 2.5, using driver 19.4.3. After I updated to 19.5.2, WDDM is reported as 2.6.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 11, 2019)

R9 280X :



R9 Fury X :


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 12, 2019)

Windows 10 Pro 1903


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 12, 2019)

GTX 580 3GB :



GTX Titan Black :



GTX Titan X (M) :


----------



## harm9963 (Jun 16, 2019)

1080Ti / GF Driver 435.27
 /  Build 18917  .


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 8, 2019)

^Gainward GTX 750 Ti GS 2GB (Maxwell 1.0 [GM107])




^Palit GTX 750 v2 2GB (Maxwell 2.0 [GM206])


----------



## harm9963 (Dec 8, 2019)

GF driver441.41/ build 19037


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2019)

Windows 10 Pro 1909 (Build 18363)
EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTW


----------



## nico_80) (Jan 1, 2020)

Here again with my gtx 1060 I used to have 2 async engines now I have 1 after the last windows update to build 2004 is the other used for something now?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 18, 2020)

R9 270X vs. dxdiag + DirectX 12 + Vulkan support :


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 25, 2020)

WDDM 2.7 support (GTX 750 Ti) :



No Hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling in Windows 10 options on this card.

WDDM 2.7 support (GTX 750 v2) :



Also, no support for Hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling in Windows 10 :/


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 27, 2020)

WDDM 2.7 and Vulkan 1.2 with Titan Black :



no support for Hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling in Windows 10.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## harm9963 (Jun 27, 2020)

WDDM 2.8


----------



## harm9963 (Oct 6, 2020)

WDDM 2.9


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 6, 2020)

harm9963 said:


> WDDM 2.9



Your running Windows 10 21H1  - that's why it shows WDDM 2.9


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 17, 2022)

its this time again, this time with windows 11  i need my information to be as accurate as possible and up to date for the gpudb and my threads









						Nvidia Graphics IP
					

Graphics ChipDirectXShader ModelWDDMOpenGLOpenCLVulkanCUDAPureVideoVDPAUHDMIDisplayPortFP16FP64 NV11.0N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A NV35.0N/AN/A1.0N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A NV45.0N/AN/A1.2N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A NV56.0N/AN/A1.2N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A NV10/11/157.00.5 /...




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						AMD Graphics IP
					

Graphics Chip ComputeDCEUVDVCE DCNVCNHDCPPlayReady ROCm R100 SeriesGFX1N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A R200 SeriesGFX1N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A R300 SeriesGFX2N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A R400 SeriesGFX2N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A R500 SeriesGFX21.0N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A R600GFX32.0N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A...




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Intel Graphics IP
					

Graphics ChipDirectXShader ModelWDDMOpenGLOpenCLVulkanFP16FP64 Auburn5.01.1N/AN/AN/AN/AN/AN/A Generation 1.07.01.4 / 1.1N/A1.2N/AN/AN/AN/A Generation 2.07.01.4 / 1.1N/A1.3N/AN/AN/AN/A Generation 3.09.0c (9_3)3.0N/A1.4N/AN/AN/AN/A Generation 3.59.0c (9_3)3.0N/A2.0N/AN/AN/AN/A Generation 4.09.0c...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




the gpudb and threads are the most popular places for information on API compatibility and other information and this is why having the latest drivers and windows updates are important.


----------



## nico_80) (Nov 17, 2022)

Here's intel arc gpu A770 flagship 1st gen.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Nov 17, 2022)

NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 1.5GB (G80 / 8800 GTX for WS)

VBIOS dump from my sample:









						NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 VBIOS
					

1536 MB GDDR3, 600 MHz GPU, 800 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Running on the last driver release: R340 U15 ODE (342.01) released December 2016









						Quadro Desktop/Notebook Driver Branch 340 U15 | R340 U15 (342.01) | Windows 10 64-bit | NVIDIA
					

Download the English (US) Quadro Desktop/Notebook Driver Branch 340 U15 for  Windows 10 64-bit systems. Released 2016.12.14



					www.nvidia.com
				




Windows 11 21H2 build 22000

- DxDiag log
- OpenGL extensions list generated by AIDA64
- All info panels from GPU-Z


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 17, 2022)

Windows 11 22H2 - OS Build 22623.891


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> Windows 11 22H2 - OS Build 22623.891
> 
> View attachment 270376View attachment 270377




Ok has no use to post this info twice because I also own a MSI 2070 super gaming X trio..


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 17, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 1.5GB (G80 / 8800 GTX for WS)
> 
> VBIOS dump from my sample:
> 
> ...


what! nv30 series has dx10 feature levels now???

edit, quadro >.> nvm me

searching for kepler and GCN 1.0 gpus to see where their supports ends in windows 11


----------



## Dr. Dro (Nov 20, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> searching for kepler and GCN 1.0 gpus to see where their supports ends in windows 11



Here you go

Kepler (GK208) + Windows 11

1. Complete dxdiag report
2. OpenGL extensions list by AIDA64
3. Vulkan extensions list by AIDA64
4. All GPU-Z info panels

Specific GPU used:









						ZOTAC GT 710 Zone Edition PCIe x1 Specs
					

NVIDIA GK208B, 954 MHz, 192 Cores, 16 TMUs, 8 ROPs, 1024 MB DDR3, 800 MHz, 64 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




VBIOS matching (Unlike the Quadro BIOS this was not dumped from my card, but it is seems to be the same):









						Zotac GT 710 VBIOS
					

1024 MB DDR3, 954 MHz GPU, 800 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Driver 473.81 (security update for Kepler) released August 2 2022









						GeForce Security Update Driver | 473.81 | Windows 10 64-bit, Windows 11 | NVIDIA
					

Download the English (US) GeForce Security Update Driver for  Windows 10 64-bit, Windows 11 systems. Released 2022.8.2



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 20, 2022)

Windows 10 Pro 22H2 (19045.2311)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 21, 2022)

looking for windows 11 with latest patches and with the latest graphics drivers, dxdiag log results

order of priority
GCN 1.0 (HD 7000 Series) - highest priority
GCN 2.0+ (Rx 200 Series)
Maxwell 1.0 (GTX 750 or 750 Ti)
Maxwell 2.0 (GTX 900 Series)
Pascal (GTX 1000 Series)


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Nov 21, 2022)

Windows 11 - 22000.318


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 22, 2022)

Also need kepler with 22H1 windows 11 installed

@agent_x007


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 22, 2022)

T4C Fantasy said:


> @agent_x007


So... GK104 + GK110 (?) + GM107 + GM206 + R7 250 (Oland) + R9 390X + R9 Fury X
Did I miss anything ?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 23, 2022)

Thanks to @agent_x007 we now have almost all chips updated, now I need skylake+ igps tested


----------

